# Vap-aroma liquids (local)



## toke (12/9/14)

does anyone know anything about these liquids? they seem pretty cheap and is available at my local flea market. but im unsure if i want to try them? http://vap-aroma.co.za/


----------



## Silver (12/9/14)

Sorry @toke, never seen them

But I have seen a number of the Chinese fluids with similar names to big brand cigarettes like this one.

Perhaps try one and report back


----------



## Noddy (12/9/14)

I have a Vap aroma vanilla. Not a good juice for me, but it could be the vanilla, as I suspect vanilla is not an easy flavor to get right.

But I think you should try one. Think its a local juice.


----------



## rvdwesth (15/9/14)

I also bought them --> worst juice ever!!
It tastes like crap, for a 100% VG juice the cloud is also very very small.

In Short - Don't buy it.


----------



## toke (17/9/14)

Thank you. A friend bought the coconut and something else i cant remember. He said its horrible. For a local juice i wonder where they get their flavours from. Is the stuff even safe to vape?


----------



## Marzuq (17/9/14)

stockist of vap-aroma http://www.lungbuddy.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/

www.vap-aroma.co.za
Vap-Aroma®™
Main Road 5A
Eastleigh, GT 1609
South Africa
Telephone: +27-82-396-4866
Telephone: +27-84-286-9741
Fax: +27-86-552-4490
Email: info@vap-aroma.co.za

price = R60 per 10 ml


----------

